# Suwannee Florida.........WOW!!!!!



## Reel Mccoy

I went down to Suwannee Florida for a 3 day fishing getaway and had the time of my life. 

We started out the first day with a limit of redfish and trout. Caught a few black drum and sheephead as well. We fished the river close to the mouth of the gulf and also Barnett creek.

Day 2 we deicded to head north and fish Bumble Bee creek and we absolutely tore the fish up. We caught a quick limit of trout and reds, so we decided to try and get on the flounder........well we found a few and called it a day witha lot of fish to clean.

Day 3 we headed back north to Bumble Bee and found the trout with ease. After we limited on trout we broke for lunch since it was dead low tide we eased up on a oyster bar and had lunch. While we were eating I caught a crab in the dip net and put him on a hook and threw him out the back of the boat. The crab hadn't been in the water for more than 2 minutes and it was doubled over and screaming line. It was a 26" redfish. Got the fish in the boat and caught another crab, so I threw it out the back of the boat again.......again the rod is doubled over and screaming line. Get the fish to the boat and it is another slot redfish. We finised up lunch and get on the water again. We quickly get our limit of redfish and we have a few shrimp left, so we decide to fish them to finish out our trip. About 5 minutes later I hook into a huge black drum. What a way to finish out the trip.

We stayed at Bills Fish Camp while we were there and the accomodations were great for a fish camp. The rates there are very fair ($65 a night). There is a very nice cook house on site and it has fish friers and grills for use with rental. There is also a cleaning house to clean your fish in. The camp is laid out really well and everything is very convenient The public boat ramp is about 200 yards from the camp and it was built is 2011 and is very easy to launch at. There is plenty of dock space at the camp to tie your boat off on for the night and it is easy to get out even on dead low tide. From the time we left the dock until the time we had lines in the water was about 5-15 minutes. I can't say enough good things about Bills Fish Camp and the fishing at Suwannee Florida. If you are looking for a place to get away and have a great fishing trip Suwannee Florida is your place. 

PM me if you need any more information or if you have any questions about fishing at Suwannee.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Remember it well.
Loved to go up in salt creek when the water got COLD. Hit them bends and deep cuts with a sinking mirrolure. Smackdown on some mammy trout!


----------



## Reel Mccoy

Salt Creek was really low, so we couldn't get in there this trip. We have absolutely killed the redfish right behind the restaurant before. It was funny to see people eating on the deck and we were just slaying the reds.......dinner and a show I guess.


----------



## Captdroot

Emraldghost, we get older, but those fish just keep repeating.... even after we're gone.

I too, know those sand gnats of Salt Creek! Steinhatchee, is still running a close second.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

One of my best friends, Dad owned the 2nd or 3rd to the last house there on your right before entering the gulf, ( just down from the spaceship house).
We would come in from a days fishing and when cleaning the fish the no seeums would give you a fit. 
We use to also be able to take our days catch to the restaurant there and they would fry your fish and serve all the fixins with it for about 50% off the menu price. Then we would take the leftover fish out on the boat the next day for lunch.
Great times


----------



## Captdroot

You're gonna make me cry. Guess that is what we call "Some of the best days of our lives".

Sounds like that son of yours has some good memories, too. You should be proud of that. 

Tell the young "slobberknocker", Gomer says "Hey".


----------



## smooth move

we fished the river mouth last year while staying in Cedar Key. really liked the area. we've talked about renting a house on the river next year. you've just swung my vote.


----------



## Reel Mccoy

Just got back from Suwannee and the Redfish are on fire in the River!!!! We were catching a fish on every cast. Bills Fish Camp had some rooms open, so I know there is somewhere to stay.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

I have been making a trip to Suwannee for years. Their Sheephead bite is the best I have ever seen in mid March. Last year we caught over 400lbs of sheepies in 3 days. A guy will clean them there for you as well for a small charge. Stayed a Bills and the accomodations are nice.


----------



## Captdroot

*Ah, yes sheep head*

That full moon in March is the BIG ticket. The 5 days before that moon and the 3 days after, are when things get wound up. Just need to have some weather around that 5-8 days. 

Good luck, calms seas, and stay safe.


----------



## bluedawg1

*Bluedawg1*

Been fishing Suwannee since 1969 when my parents bought across & down from suwannee marina, Jimmy green his wife and son Heath ran it. Spent most of my days and summers there until i bought in orange beach in 2008,I LOVE suwannee truely and now Orange beach. My Mom still spends about 6 months a year there. And you guys are spot on about the sheeps head in march i love going just past the red bank fot the GIANT ones in march, And i caught Many Many red fish just past the resteraunt on the right on the old shells there. Barnette Creek and deer island and also white shell bar are some of my favorites there. Hope to see you there this summer,Looks like with only 27 days of red snapper. I,ll be giong to moms place a little more often !!!

tight lines gentlemen--nice to know alots of PFF members fish in my old stomping grounds also !!!!!!


----------



## Captdroot

bluedawg1 said:


> Been fishing Suwannee since 1969 when my parents bought across & down from suwannee marina, Jimmy green his wife and son Heath ran it. Spent most of my days and summers there until i bought in orange beach in 2008,I LOVE suwannee truely and now Orange beach. My Mom still spends about 6 months a year there. And you guys are spot on about the sheeps head in march i love going just past the red bank fot the GIANT ones in march, And i caught Many Many red fish just past the resteraunt on the right on the old shells there. Barnette Creek and deer island and also white shell bar are some of my favorites there. Hope to see you there this summer,Looks like with only 27 days of red snapper. I,ll be giong to moms place a little more often !!!
> 
> tight lines gentlemen--nice to know alots of PFF members fish in my old stomping grounds also !!!!!!


Do you ever venture offshore of Suwanee River? Ever fish Steinhatchee?


----------



## bluedawg1

*Bluedawg1*

Yes i used to venture out 14 to about 22 miles and south out in front of cedar key quite often. They used to call it the 'grouper grounds' until the late 70,s, Many a grouper caught with alots of black bass, and big pink mouth grunts, with Good size to them.I always caught grouper most trips but here in alabama i find it very hard with the Red Snapper on most bottom drops !!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

Captdroot said:


> Do you ever venture offshore of Suwanee River? Ever fish Steinhatchee?


 I have fished Steinhatchee as well and it is productive, but it doenst seem to have the little nooks and crannies that Suwannee does. It is closer to get into quality offshore water from Steinhatchee. We usually go about 8 miles out and absolutley load the boat with pink muth grunts and black sea bass.


----------

